# Thanks Uber



## Ubercide (Apr 20, 2017)

Long story short a guy left his half full beer bottle in the back of my car. Beer soaked into the carpet. I sent photos and asked Uber for a cleaning fee.









It's not clear in this particular photo but the beer went soaked into the carpet under the rubber mat as well.

First response from Uber was please provide the name of the rider. I told them Uber hides the name of the rider from the the trip history but I created the support ticket from clicking on the trip that the mess occurred in so you should be able to see which rider I'm talking about.

Second response from Uber they gave me $20.

That seemed a little low considering it will neee to be shampooed to remove the smell. I've seen drivers get $75 cleaning fees for a similar mess.









Thankfully Uber did the right thing and increased the cleaning from $20 to a more appropriate $40.

So, thank you Uber.


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Mate, how the hell did he get the beer in your car in thevfirst place? You know that's illegal, right?


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

Spursman said:


> Mate, how the hell did he get the beer in your car in thevfirst place? You know that's illegal, right?


Seriously? At night , in the back ... easy to miss .. besides what are You willing to do to continue your High rating? 
Catch 22


----------



## wrb (Jan 17, 2017)

Happened to me but, I was lucky - the bottle didn't fall over. It was deliberate, guy was an ahole


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Spursman said:


> Mate, how the hell did he get the beer in your car in thevfirst place? You know that's illegal, right?


It's not illegal in NSW for passengers to have beer in a rideshare vehicle. It's only illegal in taxis (which we are not for the purposes of that regulation and they arent allowed to eat or drink anything other than water or for medical reasons in a taxi so handing out mints for them to consume in your car could be an issue if we were taxis), buses trains and ferries


----------



## mmjljhlkjhlk (Mar 27, 2017)

Ubercide said:


> Long story short a guy left his half full beer bottle in the back of my car. Beer soaked into the carpet. I sent photos and asked Uber for a cleaning fee.
> 
> View attachment 115725
> 
> ...


send them invoice and ask for full amount


----------



## imacie (Apr 28, 2017)

I got $80 for some vomit i cleaned up. Way too low an amount i wanted about $150 at least and then a dude spilt iced coffee all down the side of the front passenger seat and centre console and it took me ages to clean up and the smell lasted for weeks but i said to uber stupidly that it was only a small mess so they gave me $20 which i didn't dispute. I am really pissed with uber for only giving me $80 for cleaning up a whole bunch of vomit all over the back floor though. I asked them for more and they said $80 is the industry standard. I really hated their blasé uncaring response and lack of respect for me as a driver at the time. I mean i cleaned up some one elses vomit for god sake, i should get platinum rating immediatley and $250 uber credit just for giving it my best!


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

imacie said:


> I got $80 for some vomit i cleaned up. Way too low an amount i wanted about $150 at least and then a dude spilt iced coffee all down the side of the front passenger seat and centre console and it took me ages to clean up and the smell lasted for weeks but i said to uber stupidly that it was only a small mess so they gave me $20 which i didn't dispute. I am really pissed with uber for only giving me $80 for cleaning up a whole bunch of vomit all over the back floor though. I asked them for more and they said $80 is the industry standard. I really hated their blasé uncaring response and lack of respect for me as a driver at the time. I mean i cleaned up some one elses vomit for god sake, i should get platinum rating immediatley and $250 uber credit just for giving it my best!


the industry standard is about $100- $120 aka professional clean.


----------



## Screw driver (May 11, 2017)

imacie said:


> I asked them for more and they said $80 is the industry standard.


Lol. Uber IS the industry. They are basically saying we set the rates take it or leave it regardless of the costs to your business.


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

Wilson Kanberra said:


> Sorry you all have to deal with smells! We have had numerous drivers in our area try our Kanberra Tea Tree Oil Gel & Spray in their car with great success. Place a jar on your car floor or cup holder and it removes the odor spore and bacteria. Good luck and hope you find a solution!


Marketing at its finest


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

And I thought one of the reasons people caught uber was because taxis , supposedly, all smell of stale beer and vomit..


----------



## Thelma & Louise (T&L) (Jul 27, 2015)

Wilson Kanberra said:


> Sorry you all have to deal with smells! We have had numerous drivers in our area try our Kanberra Tea Tree Oil Gel & Spray in their car with great success. Place a jar on your car floor or cup holder and it removes the odor spore and bacteria. Good luck and hope you find a solution!


Here in Australia we produce the stuff. Guys and girls you can buy Thursday Plantation Tea Tree oil, and Bosistos Tea Tree Oil as well as alot of other Aussie companies at your local supermarket or chemist across Australia. 
Why are we getting marketing from NY, no offense meant, but really, we are the home of Tea Tree Oil. . 
I am all for supporting Australian products and Australian Native plants.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Thelma & Louise (T&L) said:


> Here in Australia we produce the stuff. Guys and girls you can buy Thursday Plantation Tea Tree oil, and Bosistos Tea Tree Oil as well as alot of other Aussie companies at your local supermarket or chemist across Australia.
> Why are we getting marketing from NY, no offense meant, but really, we are the home of Tea Tree Oil. .
> I am all for supporting Australian products and Australian Native plants.


It's interesting that an American company is using the name of the Australian national capital (but using a 'K' at the beginning rather than a 'C') plus the image of an Australian koala as a brand name and emblem. There has been that recent controversy about an American company using the brand name of 'Bondi Beach'.


----------

